# Outback Discontinued????



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

I had some service done on my OB and when I picked it up the service advisor said something about Keystone discontinuing the OB. I have seen that the loft is disc., but not the line. I see 2011 OB TT & FW on website and have seen only 2010 Sydney edition. As a matter of fact when we were at the dealer a salesmen mentioned a great deal on a 2010 Sydney. Anyone that can clarify?

Livin the Dream









Sir & Lady Campselot


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Outbacks are far from being discontinued.....

Sydney will now be only fifth wheels.

Outbacks will be mostly trailers with 2 floorplans in fifth wheels right now.

Word has it that there may be some restyling coming up, but not being discontinued.

Steve


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

that would be stupid


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The Outback line is one of the most popular rv's in North America.

Whatever you heard is wrong Outback isnt going anywhere. Keystone is just about done with a new Outback factory matter of fact. Yes big changes are coming.

Carey


----------



## roguegaston (Apr 5, 2010)

Where is the new factory?

What changes are coming?



Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> The Outback line is one of the most popular rv's in North America.
> 
> Whatever you heard is wrong Outback isnt going anywhere. Keystone is just about done with a new Outback factory matter of fact. Yes big changes are coming.
> 
> Carey


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

roguegaston said:


> The Outback line is one of the most popular rv's in North America.
> 
> Whatever you heard is wrong Outback isnt going anywhere. Keystone is just about done with a new Outback factory matter of fact. Yes big changes are coming.
> 
> Carey


[/quote]

yeah....you cant just leave it at that!!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Its still right in Goshen, In.

They are supposed to have it up and running soon and are hiring right now. The new factory will be building Keystone Outbacks and Cougars if I remember right. If I get a chance I will do a search over on rv business and find the press releases.


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, we didn't think there was any truth to what the service rep said. You know what they say about how you can tell if sales and service reps are lying?

We LUV our OB and will wait to see what the next gen OB and Keystone may surprize us with.

Out!

Livin The Dream









Sir


----------



## roguegaston (Apr 5, 2010)

I hear a sales droid say that they were going to start producing Outbacks in the Oregon plant. I wish that were true, shipping is expensive.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Now that I have some time here is some news for you all. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It was good news for Goshen, Ind.'s RV industry Thursday (June 3) as representatives of Keystone RV Co. announced plans to build a new plant that could bring more than 100 jobs to the area by next winter.

In a press release Thursday afternoon, company officials said the new 64,000-square-foot plant will be located adjacent to the company's existing Davis Drive campus, and will be used primarily for the production of the company's Outback and Laredo product lines, according to The Goshen News.

"These models are currently being built in other Keystone facilities," said Keystone spokesman Jim Mac. "The addition of the new plant and workforce will create much needed additional production capacity."

The news follows on the heels of a recent Recreation Vehicle Industry Association (RVIA) report indicating RV shipments nearly doubled in the first four months of 2010 compared to 2009. Through April 2010, 84,500 units have been shipped, the report said, giving industry officials hope that the struggling industry may be turning around.

Company president Bob Martin said that production at the company has been booming.

"We have been very aggressive in the marketplace and have doubled production compared to last year," Martin said. "In addition, Keystone's share of the RV market is at an all-time high with over 25% of all towable RVs sold now a Keystone brand."

Construction of the new plant is expected to begin latter this month. Martin expects RVs to begin rolling off the production line as early as spring 2011.

As for job openings at the plant, Martin said that the company will most likely begin hiring for the first 100 to 150 positions around the end of the year. Additional positions could be added as demand dictates, he said

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Keystone RV Co. will build a new 64,000-square-foot factory on 10 acres of empty land adjacent to its Goshen, Ind., campus to assemble the Laredo travel trailer and fifth-wheel lines along with the Outback Sydney-edition fifth-wheel.

The new facility, for which the northern Indiana company will break ground later this month, is expected to be completed in January and will employ 100 to 150 workers.

The Thor Industries Inc. subsidiary currently manufactures the Laredo and Outback Sydney-edition lines in some of the other 16 plants that the company operates in Goshen and Pendleton, Ore.

Keystone President Bob Martin provided details of the expansion during an employee luncheon today (June 3) in Goshen.

During the last year, Keystone has hired about 1,000 workers and now employs just over 3,000 people, Martin told RVBUSINESS.com. That's close to the work force the all-towable manufacturer employed before the recession.

Hiring for the new plant will begin in January, he said.

Although retail sales through March have been relatively flat throughout the industry compared to 2009, Martin said an internal sales barometer showed Keystone retail sales up 20% in May compared to the May 2009.

"Dealers are restocking their shelves," Martin said. "Many had very strong spring retail shows."

Martin noted that it was June 2009 when the RV industry started to recover from the recessionary woes that plagued manufacturers, dealers and suppliers.

"It wasn't until late June and July that there were signs that the RV industry was coming back," Martin said.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

roguegaston said:


> I hear a sales droid say that they were going to start producing Outbacks in the Oregon plant. I wish that were true, shipping is expensive.


Ive yet to hear that. Keystone did buy fleetwoods old facility in pendalton. They are building the Keystone Hideout there though.

Carey


----------

